# Double box or tracing..



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

wanna know your opinon on boxxing, a lot of guys here trace after there box with a blade, what are the advantages to just boxing or traceing, i do a 10"-12" but everyone i know here is 8"-10".. cheers


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

One pass with a 10 box on a 2 or 1 setting..
Not allways pretty but it is full and flat.
Finish with 12 box on 3 or 4 setting filling ing pinholes and whatever is needed..
When sanding i keep a pan with mud in it if i see somthing ill hit it and its dry by the time im done sanding..
When you run the box twice there is more chance of edge build up.my method my not be for everyone..but when im done it full .flat .verry little sanding .and time efficent..and the big money tools were used like intended...
Do i double box and trace...yeah when i have to ..im not agenst it ..i just try to cut those steps out


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Either two passes with a box or one pass with a box and one with a knife.....still adds up to two passes.
Just do what suits you and what suits your tool set up.
I 10" box 2nd coat, and wipe with a 12" knife.
Then 12" box topcoat, one pass with no wiping.
Advantage of wiping would be no pocks and no accidental over crowning with uneven board etc, just boxing won't get into corners and tight spaces but you can with the mud thats picked up while wiping.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Either two passes with a box or one pass with a box and one with a knife.....still adds up to two passes.
> Just do what suits you and what suits your tool set up.
> I 10" box 2nd coat, and wipe with a 12" knife.
> Then 12" box topcoat, one pass with no wiping.
> Advantage of wiping would be no pocks and no accidental over crowning with uneven board etc, just boxing won't get into corners and tight spaces but you can with the mud thats picked up while wiping.


Good point..


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Either two passes with a box or one pass with a box and one with a knife.....still adds up to two passes.
> Just do what suits you and what suits your tool set up.
> I 10" box 2nd coat, and wipe with a 12" knife.
> Then 12" box topcoat, one pass with no wiping.
> Advantage of wiping would be no pocks and no accidental over crowning with uneven board etc, just boxing won't get into corners and tight spaces but you can with the mud thats picked up while wiping.


I do the same i do double pass on the ceilings, and i box with a 10" box and trace with a 12" knife, finish i box 12" one pass no wiping as well, if you keep your 2nd coat clean and pin hole free imagine what your finish will look like. It is possible to work smooth and filled in too :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

smisner50s said:


> One pass with a 10 box on a 2 or 1 setting..
> Not allways pretty but it is full and flat.
> Finish with 12 box on 3 or 4 setting filling ing pinholes and whatever is needed..
> When sanding i keep a pan with mud in it if i see somthing ill hit it and its dry by the time im done sanding..
> ...


Like smisner said above... :thumbsup:

If the mud isnt mixed just right and pocking is occuring, I may run a second pass on the box but not generally. 

While the box is heavier than the knife it is usually already in the hands so just use whats handy. At times when helper is available will have someone follow behing the 12" box with a knife but not that often.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Second pass on wet is a waste of time. You have to make 3 passes anyways might as well be dry each time. Produces a flatter wall and less sanding.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> wanna know your opinon on boxxing, a lot of guys here trace after there box with a blade, what are the advantages to just boxing or traceing, i do a 10"-12" but everyone i know here is 8"-10".. cheers


There are so many ways to run the boxes, and box sizes to work with in combo,,,, bottom line to me is,,, boxes run true, and to each his own:yes:

But !!!,,,, why is someone going to invest in boxes ($$$), then chase over it with a knife that runs un-true:blink:

These must be people that Shave, shower then chit:whistling2:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> There are so many ways to run the boxes, and box sizes to work with in combo,,,, bottom line to me is,,, boxes run true, and to each his own:yes:
> 
> But !!!,,,, why is someone going to invest in boxes ($$$), then chase over it with a knife that runs un-true:blink:
> 
> These must be people that Shave, shower then chit:whistling2:


Thank you 2 buck a well said, i think like you but am surounded by aussies, that do it the aussie way, big difference than Canada, tools, mudd, languange, food, sport, ..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> Second pass on wet is a waste of time. You have to make 3 passes anyways might as well be dry each time. Produces a flatter wall and less sanding.


We dbl box both coats, our seams are flat and sanding is minimal


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> Second pass on wet is a waste of time. You have to make 3 passes anyways might as well be dry each time. Produces a flatter wall and less sanding.


not everyone has to 3 coat there seams. I would have to say that not going over pocs and uneven seams while wet is stupid and lazy.... the 2 most undesired traits in my book:yes:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

We run 8,10. With a knife behind the box wipping the flats and filling in the butts. If its a high celling with crown and the angles dont matter we run the box both ways and leave it be...


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

It's all personal prefrence it's almost like scraping vs. sanding:whistling2: It's all about the end result, It dosen't matter what road you take to get there as long as it looks good in the end. Scraping on the other hand is a definate no no hahaha:jester: sorry PT had to do it!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> It's all personal prefrence it's almost like scraping vs. sanding:whistling2: It's all about the end result, It dosen't matter what road you take to get there as long as it looks good in the end. Scraping on the other hand is a definate no no hahaha:jester: sorry PT had to do it!


:furious:
Just when I was about to agree with you...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :furious:
> Just when I was about to agree with you...


I agree with DLS


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree with DLS


Are you guys pickin on Mooseboy?:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Second pass on wet is a waste of time. You have to make 3 passes anyways might as well be dry each time. Produces a flatter wall and less sanding.


 So you trace?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> So you trace?


He probably hand coats:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> He probably hand coats:whistling2:


 HEY!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

7 BOX -10 BOX then a tight skim by hand with a 12. This all depends on how bad the frame is ... 


At times ...I can see A 5.5 BOX /7BOX then 10 box on skim working fairly well.with these very shallow seams lately.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> 7 BOX -10 BOX then a tight skim by hand with a 12. This all depends on how bad the frame is ...
> 
> 
> At times ...I can see A 5.5 BOX /7BOX then 10 box on skim working fairly well.with these very shallow seams lately.


 
If the reccess is 6 inches I would not run a 5.5...I promise our 8//10 with a wipe down behind turns out great. No need for a third coat...


----------

